# Beating SA?



## zalop9 (Jun 1, 2005)

Can you get if of SA for good and have no trace of it? If so how do you go about starting to take care of it? thanks.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi zalop9,
I know this is kind of a old post, but I just read it and thought I'd try to answer. This is a tough question to answer, because I'm not sure if anyone truly knows. I mean, I think that for most people with SA, they will always have at least a little bit of anxiety in some social situations. And, maybe a little bit of anxiety is even normal...but, there is stuff you can do to significantly cut back on anxiety and to be much more comfortable with yourself. 

There are a few different methods. I think the one that has helped me the most is cognitive therapy. This involves countering negative thoughts with more postive thoughts and gradually over time, you can actually restructure your thinking. Also, group work where you act out your fears and face these fears many times can help. I've never taken medication so I'm not really sure about that area.

I think that progress can be made with help of some kind. Social anxiety help groups that focus on how to change negative thinking and facing the things that really make you anxious are a great start.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I would say yes. People have been known through therpy to live fufilling lives and become a useful part of society. Everyone feels anxious in soical situations for example: public speaking, but i think the goal for all of us is to get to the point of having healthy relationships. That is definately doable.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, i beleive it, with small, baby steps you can prove to yourself that you can, i proved to myself recently what i can accomplish and took away a certain fear. Becoming carefree involves alot of letting things people say/do slide and just focusing on making life good for you, and learning to not worry about what people say, easier said than done, but you really have to start exposing yourself to the real world in small doses, and get a job, and you'll see that people are always going to be people, and you can deal with different types of people because people don't have anything on you to judge you.


----------



## work_in_progress (May 16, 2005)

wishful_thinking said:


> Yes, i beleive it, with small, baby steps you can prove to yourself that you can, i proved to myself recently what i can accomplish and took away a certain fear. Becoming carefree involves alot of letting things people say/do slide and just focusing on making life good for you, and learning to not worry about what people say, easier said than done, but you really have to start exposing yourself to the real world in small doses, and get a job, and you'll see that people are always going to be people, and you can deal with different types of people because people don't have anything on you to judge you.


 :agree


----------

